# Best stories out there the moment



## Jake (JMJ) (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello all, hope everyone is well. Just wondering what some people consider to be some good stories that are just now being put out there etc. Always good to read new works that catch people's eyes.

These stories don't have to be limited to just Dimensions.

Thanks.

Jake (JMJ)


----------



## Coop (Jan 22, 2016)

The Sculpting of Kate By Woodsmont (Curvage)
Mini-Eggs by Ayrroryo (Curvage)
Tiffany's Expansion by Deryk Shane
What I'd Like To Say By Struggling Writer
The Alice Saga by MCoddles
Many stories by AtlasD (One of my favorite mutual wg writers)
Many stories by you as well (Though I'd wish you'd actually finish the stories. Late night was good)


----------



## uno (Jan 23, 2016)

Elroycohen's works on DA are usually awesome.

Side note: I almost had a conniption thinking you had a new ruby ring chapter for us.


----------



## Joker13 (Feb 7, 2016)

Sculpting of Kate was amazing

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## mp7251 (Feb 18, 2016)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95815


----------



## Sparrow (Feb 22, 2016)

Unexplained Additions and Redefining Reality by Guhbone
The Haunting of Trisha by Wilson Barbers
Fat Wife by The Feeders Grimm
Every Glance You Take by Snorri Sturluson
Stages of Love by Tacofive
The Golden Goddess by Scott Guthrie


----------



## Djfex (Feb 22, 2016)

Dunno if you are into belly stuffing, but I like these:
Sasha & Alex by Daysdays on DA
Jocelyn by Hisano-x on DA
Lalia by Blame-thrower on DA
Catherine by escpee on DA (has 15 parts, use the galleries search to find them all) 
Donut girls http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9836
http://fantasyfeeder.com/stories/view?id=9747&rowStart=0
Sexy comfortable by Snr6424 on DA
Lauren by suffragium-uno on DA
Her Limit on dimensions
Definitely Mcoddles as mentioned above already
The stories Berserker1133 made pictures for (on da), sculpting of Kate is one of them


----------

